# directional candle holder



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I might have posted this a while back


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have the UCU 12 hour candles and holders. But this is practically free.


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

OHHH I like it! 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok you did it. I just made one. Roy


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice! Tea candles I carry backpacking will fit that nice. My candle lantern runs tea candles and not as good of reflector, but run in wind and rain and 360o light. For reflection/concentration that is great and CHEAP! My candle lantern will fit inside a beer can so, 1 or 6 beers won't be that hard to pack in anymore ; )
Thanks!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice set up, since you are on a budget great job

But for a hundred bucks you can go solar and have light for several years. After about 18 months your skinky candle is not cost effective both considering the fire hazards and the cost.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Nice set up, since you are on a budget great job
> 
> But for a hundred bucks you can go solar and have light for several years. After about 18 months your skinky candle is not cost effective both considering the fire hazards and the cost.


Hahaha what a guy. 100.00 bucks ain't much if you say it real fast LOLOLOL


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Nice set up, since you are on a budget great job
> 
> But for a hundred bucks you can go solar and have light for several years. After about 18 months your skinky candle is not cost effective both considering the fire hazards and the cost.


So after 18 months when the chi-com solar panel craps out and the bats are dead where are you? You can run a tea candle on fat/oil with a wick you can make from the woods.

BTW, all this solar shit is made in China, find me some USA made? Nada? I thought so. SHTF all this Chi-Com crap will be garbage in a couple years.

There is a way to make your own solar universal charger, for most all bats if you have wires, diodes, resistors, pretty cheap ( OEM american parts, but most of those are Chi-com now). Find a RELIABLE Solar panel, or three. Prefer no Chi-Com, if you can find one? Still with bats and lights <$100? Show me two years worth?

20-gal of purified kero will run my house lights until I'm old in lamps. That includes wicks for < $100 SHTF regular kero works too but stinks.

P.S. don't be afraid of fire, but respectful , sort of like electricity.

In fact a candle/lantern/lamp/coal is a way to preserve fire. A prepping thought that has eluded/forgotten by many but an ancient skill.

Live in the woods a few months with no chi-com shit (matches lighters too). Can you do it? Won't be more here at Wally-Mart when SHTF!!!!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> So after 18 months when the chi-com solar panel craps out and the bats are dead where are you? You can run a tea candle on fat/oil with a wick you can make from the woods.
> 
> BTW, all this solar shit is made in China, find me some USA made? Nada? I thought so. SHTF all this Chi-Com crap will be garbage in a couple years.
> 
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Budgetprepp-n;

This is the source I use for the paraffin (refined kero), I don't know if it is the cheapest, but of when I looked around it was.
If you pull up the gallon page, make sure you look in the lower left for the case price and not the individual cost listed at the top. 
I have a lifetime's worth put away, but still do more from time to time, plus I buy the wicking in 65 foot rolls.
There is close to 750 gallons of kero on hand, that is for the diesel genset, prefer the paraffin for the flat wick lamps, but have to use the 1k in the aladdins.
When I was a kid I made in the HS tinsmith class a ship lantern used with a candle, still have it, we even used an early form of cast glass for the thing.
Nothing wrong with showing individual solution like this thread, not everyone is creative. this holder can be made with a pocket knife.

This is the place, they have a lot of other good stuff also.

Liquid Paraffin Oil | Liquid Paraffin Wax


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Mad Trapper said:
> 
> 
> > So after 18 months when the chi-com solar panel craps out and the bats are dead where are you? You can run a tea candle on fat/oil with a wick you can make from the woods.
> ...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> budgetprepp-n said:
> 
> 
> > So that is 100% USA made ,components, and assembled?
> ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Mad Trapper said:
> 
> 
> > No as I stated this is 280 watts for $182 but I'm sure you can find a smaller American made panel for less when
> ...


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Years and years ago I worked on a dude ranch, guiding horseback rides. Twenty dollars a day, in the saddle from sunup to sundown usually. I camped every night and as an inveterate reader (given my druthers, that's ALL I will do is read) earning twenty dollars a day I could not afford a flash light, much less batteries. My sole possessions were a saddle, '58 Chevy pickup, a T/C Hawken .50, and a Colt New Frontier .22 revolver. Hat, pair a boots and a change of clothes. I could afford candles, and would cut open beer/pop cans just like your pic. Worked well enough for reading, though it did attract those great big buzzing scarab-like beetles. You could hear em coming from a ways off as they'd buzz and click for a second and then fly into something, crash, scrabble around a little and take off again in the general direction of the light. Once they got in the circle of light I'd let em have it with the .22. Haven't thought of those candle lanterns and beetles in a long time, thanks for sparking the memories.


----------

